

This Coach Improved Every Tiny Thing by 1 Percent and Here’s What Happened - smd
http://jamesclear.com/marginal-gains

======
brownbat
Am I being too cynical if I'm not quite ready to take training and performance
data from the Tour de France at face value?

~~~
mathattack
True, though that may not tarnish the general concept. It's also being pitched
by a training firm.

This is really a question of "Is it better to apply continuous improvement
everywhere, or just focus on a few areas?" Some situations call for the former
(mature firms squeaking out every dollar, or experts who have already applied
all the known best practices) while others the latter (firms with glaring
holes, or those doing dramatic strategic changes).

